# You CAN replace Posey



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

John Salmons had a great year last year... and lets face it the Kings are in rebuild mode.
I'd say trade Scalabrine, O'Bryant, Pruitt, and a first rounder for John Salmons. Then you can even bring back Darius Miles. Of course you'd need to find a big from the D League until you know if PJ Brown will play again. Or you could work out a guy if and when he's healthy that just left Europe. Marcus Fizer.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

No thanks, and if I'm the Kings, what do I want with two guys who will be out of the NBA in three years, Gabe Pruitt, and a first rounder that will be in the 27-30 range?


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

P-Dub34 said:


> No thanks, and if I'm the Kings, what do I want with two guys who will be out of the NBA in three years, Gabe Pruitt, and a first rounder that will be in the 27-30 range?


save a little money. get a young guard and DP. Its what teams not in the playoff hunt tend to do


----------



## _pete (Oct 28, 2008)

Why would we trade our only legit backup center? Salmons is a natural SG, and we're pretty deep in that position.

I see no need for this trade other than to unload Scalabrine's contract, when Celtics management has already stated many times that he will not be traded.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> save a little money. get a young guard and DP. Its what teams not in the playoff hunt tend to do


*shrugs*

I don't think Gabe Pruitt and a draft pick that is probably going to be useless is worth giving away Salmons for, even if they do save a few bucks.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

cant see the kings doing it... i definately would if PJ was coming back or we could get deke


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

i'll bring this up again later when the loss of Posey really starts to show. I still have the Celtics going to the NBA finals, but if they don't make a deal I have the Lakers winning.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

I'm not arguing that losing Posey doesn't hurt. I just don't think John Salmons is a real great alternative, I especially don't think that the Kings are going to give him away for practically nothing, and O'Bryant is the only legitimately sized big coming off the bench. Not a fantastic deal for either team, really.


----------



## _pete (Oct 28, 2008)

I just realized you can't trade your first round pick two years in a row, so this trade doesn't work.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

not picking up matt barnes looks like its going to be a mistake IMO


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

Not to mention Salmons isn't a lockdown type of defender, let alone in the same class as Posey.

Plus Salmons alongside Martin are the Kings chance at a future and their only legit consistent scoring options. I doubt the Kings would even consider trading Salmons, especially for such a weak package.


----------



## historyofthegame (Jan 30, 2004)

nbanoitall said:


> John Salmons had a great year last year... and lets face it the Kings are in rebuild mode.
> I'd say trade Scalabrine, O'Bryant, Pruitt, and a first rounder for John Salmons. Then you can even bring back Darius Miles. Of course you'd need to find a big from the D League until you know if PJ Brown will play again. Or you could work out a guy if and when he's healthy that just left Europe. Marcus Fizer.


So Posey can be replaced by Marcus Fizer?


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

after watching the hornets first 2 games.... you cant replace posey


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

Yeah he looked solid yesterday per usual.

Speaking of lockdown defenders, Artest is a sight to behold when he has his head screwed on straight. 

You can't really put a price on these guys' effect on the game with their defense, really shows you something about the game.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

you think of the talent that TA has, and you think hes capable of performming better then pose did, but then you watch him again.. and see plays that no one else in the league would make. and realise that the team as a whole is going to have to fill that gap, not just 1 or 2 guys


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Bump

its becoming more and more obvious we need a true small forward (among other things)

http://www.thememphisedge.com/2009/01/06/grizzlies-waive-miles/


> The Grizzlies waived Darius Miles soon after their 94-87 loss to the Minnesota Timberwolves. The 6-9 forward was told of the team’s decision before the players and coaches boarded a plane for New Jersey where the Griz play tonight.
> 
> A decision whether to guarantee Miles for the rest of the season had to be reached by 5 p.m. today.
> 
> Griz general manager Chris Wallace said cutting Miles, who signed a nonguaranteed deal on Dec. 12, had more to do with the injury to center Darko Milicic than Miles’ ability.


Trade Scal and Pruitt, Baby, Giddens.. whatever to get Joe Smith
Sign Darius
Sign Marbury

Rondo/Marbury/Cassell
Allen/Allen/House
Pierce/Miles/Walker
Garnett/Powe
Perkins/Smith/Obryant

SOMETHING needs to be done to bolster this bench


----------

